# Bitte um Unterstützung



## MikeUrba (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Ihr lieben ich brauche Eure Unterstützung für unser Projekt "Ruten für die Jugend Bitte Stimmt (täglich bis Sonntag) für uns ab und sagt es auch euren Freunden, Bekannten und Arbeitskollegen! Dankeschön!

Die Kreissparkasse Schwalm Eder realisiert zu ihrem 175 jährigen Bestehen die Unterstützung zu 175 gemeinnützigen Projekten.
Für jedes Projekt stehen bis zu 1000 Euro zur Verfügung.

Wir wollen diese Möglichkeit nutzen, um unsere Jugendgruppe mit "vernünftigem" Angelequipment als Leihmaterial auszustatten.

Ihr müsst lediglich täglich einmal für unser Projekt abstimmen.
Wenn Ihr auf den Link klickt, werdet ihr zur Abstimmungsseite weitergeleitet.
Dort werden alle eingereichten Projekte auf den Seiten 1-10 dargestellt.
Also einfach das Projekt "Ruten für die Jugend" suchen und danach vorne auf das graue Sternchen klicken.
Es sind nur 5 Tage Abstimmungszeit, also klicken und weitersagen.


http://www.175-projekte.de/projekte-anschauen-abstimmen-nur-ein-paar-klicks-damit-ihre-wuensche-wahr-werden,2602329367.html


----------



## Tomasz (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Gute Sache!
Habe für Euch abgestimmt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Da das nix mit Angeln direkt zu tun hat, hab ich das hierher geschubst.

Gute Sache..!!


----------



## MikeUrba (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Ok danke!


----------



## BLADER II (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Tolle Idee, der Stern gehört euch


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Ich habe auch gerade abgestimmt und werde auch die verbleibenden Stimmen noch abgeben.
Besser es gewinnt ein Angelverein das Geld für Jugendarbeit, als wenn beispielsweise sich der Fußballverein den Flüßigastank füllen lässt, damit seine Mitglieder auch schön im Warmen ihr Bierchen schlürfen können!

Jürgen


----------



## chrischan85 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

So hab meine Stimme auch für euch abgeben!
Eine sehr gute Aktion!!


----------



## Vanner (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Unterstützung erteilt, sinnvolle Sache wie ich finde.


----------



## lausi97 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Jupp, erledigt.


----------



## madpraesi (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Gute Aktion,
erledigt #6

Gruß Christian


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Super Sache, meine Stimme habt ihr grad bekommen #6


----------



## angler1996 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

komme im Erfolgsfalle mal zum Probefischen:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Salmotom (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

erledigt +1

#h


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Moin 

Meine haste auch,für die Jugend immer.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## tykem (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Hallo!

Daumen hoch! Stimme abgegeben!

Gruss David


----------



## funki007 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Gute Aktion! Stimme abgegeben:m


----------



## phirania (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Abgestimmt und abgeschickt.#6


----------



## heinzi (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

erledigt


----------



## 63°Nord (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

300 Sterne stehen.
Habe  fuer euch gestimmt.


----------



## 42er barsch (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

abgestimmt und in ein anderes forum übertragen

viel glück


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Hab auch für euch gestimmt.


----------



## Maifliege (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

erledigt!


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gerade abgestimmt und werde auch die verbleibenden Stimmen noch abgeben.
> Besser es gewinnt ein Angelverein das Geld für Jugendarbeit, als wenn beispielsweise sich der Fußballverein den Flüßigastank füllen lässt, damit seine Mitglieder auch schön im Warmen ihr Bierchen schlürfen können!
> 
> Jürgen



So wird auch hier verfahren!

Ich poste es auch noch in einem anderen Forum!


----------



## Duke1980 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Meine Stimme habt ihr :m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das nix mit Angeln direkt zu tun hat, hab ich das hierher geschubst.



Hast Du toll gemacht!#6

Hier stolpert wenigstens keine Sau zufällig drüber und kann abstimmen...#q


----------



## MikeUrba (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Danke an all diejenigen die gestern abgestimmt haben. Aber wie heisst es so schön neuer tag neues Glück.  Wäre also schön wenn ihr auch heute wieder abstimmt.


----------



## Luidor (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

nu habs jrade jetan :m


----------



## gabelmeier (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

#6gemacht


----------



## Tino (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Eben auch meine Stimme für euch abgegeben.

Wäre schön wenn man etwas mehr über dein Projekt erfahren könnte.

Geht es dort um Kinder die sich kein Angelgerät leisten können?

Wenn ja ,würde ich mich sehr freuen meine Nichtverwendeten Angelsachen wie Boxen ,Kleinkram und anderes Angelzeug euch kostenlos als Spende schicken zu können.

Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für andere Mitglieder hier ,die mal ihren Keller ausmisten könnten und den Kram,natürlich heil, euch schicken könnten.

Versand zahle ich selber!!!


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

und wieder eine stimme. da muß aber noch einiges kommen


----------



## MikeUrba (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Die genauen projektdetails findet ihr wenn ihr auf der votingseite auf "Ruten für die Jugend " klickt. Dort steht warum wir das ganze mache. Aber ja es geht im großen und ganzen darum den jugendlichen den einstieg zu erleichtern indem sie nicht von anfang an viel geld für eine Grundausstattung ausgeben müssen. 
Wenn ihr noch in anderen angelforen seid wäre es nett wenn ihr es dort auch publik macht.


----------



## Amadeus69 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

...done...
Ne super Idee, wie ich finde (bin selber Jugendwart in unserem Verein).

Viel Erfolg!
Amadeus69


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

wenn es nicht klappt, dann einen neuen tread auf machen und die idee von tino aufnehmen ( danke tino )
da geht was und* ich bin dabei #h
*


----------



## scotch2907 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Gute Aktion, meine Stimme habt ihr!
Drück euch beide Daumen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Ich habe jetzt zum dritten mal gevotet und die Angler liegen hinter den Tänzern und den Tennissnobs auf Platz drei!(fast 100 Stimmen Vorsprung)
Zwei Stimmen habe ich noch.

Jürgen


----------



## jigga1986 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

 done


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Habe soeben für Euch abgestimmt. #6


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

fertig


----------



## Esox60 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Erlegigt


----------



## SirAdam (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Meine Stimme habt ihr auch.  #6


----------



## Rick84 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Gute Sache die Jugend in die Natur zu bekommen, habe euch auch meine Stimme gegeben#h


----------



## dackelbändiger (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Hallo MikeUrba,
schöne Sache, werde meine Sterne für euch leuchten lassen.
Viel Glück:m


----------



## Tomasz (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*



MikeUrba schrieb:


> ...Ihr müsst lediglich täglich einmal für unser Projekt abstimmen...



Ich oute mich auch als Wiederholungstäter:q. 
Wobei man mit ein paar einfachen Tricks sogar mehrfach täglich abstimmen kann. Aber das wollen wir natürlich der Fairness wegen nicht oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ha.jo (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch als Wiederholungstäter:q.
> 
> #6*dito*
> 
> ...



Der Fairness wegen nutze ich nur die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Da macht man doch gern mit
KlickKlack

Prima Sache #h


----------



## wiesel (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Tach,
habe auch für euch gedrückt.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Meine Stimmen habt ihr auch!|supergri


----------



## MikeUrba (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Ihr seid der hammer macht bitte weiter so denn die ersten 3 sind wieder nen ganzes Stück weg.


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

:m ich habe mal den aufruf ins norwegen-angelforum und in das fehmarn-angler.net verlinkt!
mal schauen was an unterstützung aus dieser ecke kommt!


----------



## Wurmknoter (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

So Sternchen angeklickt. 

Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch als Wiederholungstäter:q.
> Wobei man mit ein paar einfachen Tricks sogar mehrfach täglich abstimmen kann. Aber das wollen wir natürlich der Fairness wegen nicht oder?


Da stellt sich nur die Frage ob die anderen auch alle so fair kämpfen...

"Unser" Projekt ist auf Seite zwei abgerutscht.
Auf Platz eins steht ausgerechnet die "einheitliche Tanzkleidung"...|uhoh:

Ist es fair, wenn eine paar Kinder, mangels Ausrüstung überhaupt nicht Angeln können, weil mit der nötigen Kohle schicke Klamotten angeschafft worden sind?
Tanzen können sie auch ohne...

Kannst ja die einfachen Tricks verraten, dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er fair deffiniert...


----------



## MikeUrba (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Guten morgen ihr lieben.  Der vorletzte voting tag ist in vollem Gange und ich hoffe das es genauso super läuft wie die letzten tage.  Wir sind euch sehr dankbar und hoffen das uns heute und morgen noch einige stimmen nach vorne bringen. 
Gruß Mike


----------



## Vanner (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Bisher jeden Tag gestimmt, muß doch was werden damit die Jugend ihre Angelruten bekommt.


----------



## Basti_83 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Meine Stimme habt Ihr auch... :m


----------



## Kuschi777 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Hab euch für euch gestimmt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

heute letztes mal abstimmen

ich habe fertig #6

http://www.175-projekte.de/projekte...mit-ihre-wuensche-wahr-werden,2602329367.html


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Ich habe auch meine letzte mögliche Stimme abgegeben, aber 1203 zu 1646 Stimmen, gegen die Tennisballmaschine, macht wenig Hoffnung auf ein Gelingen!
Die scheinen wohl besser vernetzt zu sein!

Jürgen


----------



## MikeUrba (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Hey leute heute ist der letzte Tag wo ihr nochmal fur " Ruten für die Jugend " voten könnt. Wir sind leider wieder nur noch auf Seite 2 bitte helft uns und stimmt heute nochmal fleißig ab . Dankeschön!!!!


----------



## Shortay (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Gemacht. Hoff ihr packt das noch!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

3x geklickt, mehr geht leider nicht #h

ich hatte die aktion ins fehmarn-angler.net verlinkt und das mit großem erfolg, dort wurden ordentlich stimmen abgegeben, nochmals dankeschön!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

done ! #6


----------



## MikeUrba (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Danke euch allen nochmal für die wahnsinnige Unterstützung.  Ohne euch wären wir nicht so weit oben gewesen.


----------



## MikeUrba (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Vielen lieben Dank an alle fleißigen Klicker! Wir habens gepackt und sind von der Kreissparkasse Schwalm-Eder als eines der Gewinner Projekte ausgewählt worden! Ohne Euch wäre das nicht machbar gewesen! Also nochmal ein fettes DANKE für Eure Unterstüzung!

http://www.175-projekte.de/category/4/page/2/pid/a23c0pa18c0p0/Sport-Fitness.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Das freut uns doch, wenn ihr hier so viele Angler dafür aktivieren konntet!!


----------



## Vanner (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Hört sich gut an, dann hat es glücklicherweise ja was gebracht.


----------



## spin-paule (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Ja prima, das freut mich!


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

#6 zusammen sind wir stark :vik:


----------



## mathei (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> #6 zusammen sind wir stark :vik:



genau so ist es. #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Freut mich für euch, das es was geworden ist!


----------



## scotch2907 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

#6 freu mich für euch, dann hat es ja geholfen!#h


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*



MikeUrba schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank an alle fleißigen Klicker! Wir habens gepackt und sind von der Kreissparkasse Schwalm-Eder als eines der Gewinner Projekte ausgewählt worden! Ohne Euch wäre das nicht machbar gewesen! Also nochmal ein fettes DANKE für Eure Unterstüzung!
> 
> http://www.175-projekte.de/category/4/page/2/pid/a23c0pa18c0p0/Sport-Fitness.html


weist du schon wie eure ( förderung / unterstützung ) aussieht


----------



## MikeUrba (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Es wird für neue jungangler eine gute Grundausrüstung bestehend aus angel rolle und Zubehör angeschafft. Dadurch wollen wir erreichen das jeder der dieses hobby ausprobieren und ausüben möchte sich nicht eine Ausrüstung anschaffen muss um dann festzustellen das es ihm keinen Spaß macht. Denn wir alle wissen das unser hobby nicht ganz billig ist.


----------



## Joleen (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Unterstützung*

Super initiative. Ich wäre auch bereit an einen Verein zu spenden, der das selbe vorhat und ich denke das viele hier im Board so denken. Denn gemeinsam können wir etwas erreichen. Wenn jeder seine eigene Suppe kocht stehen wir irgendwann da und dürfen nicht mehr angeln. Die Verbände stecken sich das Geld ein hier sieht man wo es hinfließt.
 Los Vorstandsmitglieder lasst mal ein paar Projekte starten.


----------

